# Valkyrie Chapter - Female Space Marines



## Theik (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I know, female space marines, blasphemy, they don't exist, it's heresy. Save it, I like the idea of creating a space marine chapter around barbarian women and it's my money, so there. xD They're lightly based on the valkyries from norse mythology. My flavour lore is that they're from a world where the various tribes fight on the backs of massive eagle-like creatures. This has lead to them favouring aerial combat, so expect some flying machines and lots of jump troopers.

First off, my (almost) completed rhino. I just realized from looking at the photos that I forgot to do the headlights, which I'll get back to later. 










For those of you who are wondering how I did the eagle, I simply painted purple over a mentors transfer. My freehand skills (hell, my painting skills in general) aren't exactly incredible, so I figured that was the easiest way for me to do an eagle in the colour I wanted.

The other one is an obvious work in progress (and a blurry picture, for some reason or another), the 5 scouts I'm working on.










The bodies are ordinary space marine scouts, with the enormous bulges they have going in their pants removed, the heads are from the deamonettes of slaanesh. I'll put some better pictures up that aren't as blurry when I have painted them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A better head might have been the Wood Elves, less (d)evil looking.

It's a nice start. Clean lines on the tank - the problem with the TechShemarine is that is invariably associated with male marines, so looks fairly incongruous. I know that girls in a uniform and battle dress even in todays military are only vaguely female due to being small and the size of their hip:shoulder ratio, but I think a bit more work could be done to make the techmarine obviously female - a head swap, is the simplest way.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I dunno, the conventional wisdom suggests that the kinds of modifications Space Marines undergo would turn the women into hulking, masculine brutes too. Pretty much like the Supermutants from the Fallout series.


----------



## Theik (Jun 6, 2012)

The reason I went for demonette heads over wood elves (I had considered those as well) is because the demonettes look a lot better for a tribal, warrior face. The wood elves didn't look frightening enough. As for the techmarine, I'm not going out of my way to make the space marines obviously female. The ones without a helmet you can easily tell, but the rest are impossible to tell from male space marines, they're wearing the exact same armour after all. I'm not going to be sticking greenstuff breasts on them.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

When you have the time, look for the Celestial Sentinels thread by Pride365. She's also doing female SM. Chapter colors are green with purple trim.

Good job on the Techmarine. I like how you've even picked out the AdMech iconography. (Consider drilling out the barrels on the bolter though.)

I noticed that the coverage on the purple strip atop the Rhino is a bit thin here and there. (And I have to ask why a simple strip and not one of the other icons? I figure a Chapter that is air-based would have iconography that is only visible from the air on the tops of their vehicles--like runes perhaps, especially with your theme.)

Your workaround for the Chapter icon on the door was a good one. For the rest of it, from the side, I can see brush strokes. I'm not sure if it's the wash that's highlighting it, but I suggest thinning your paint to get a smooth coat. 

It's a good start. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## johnmassive (Oct 20, 2010)

dont forget the camel toe


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

And the bulge in the scouts pants is actually armour, so female space marines could keep it.


----------



## Theik (Jun 6, 2012)

I might go back to touch up on the tank later, however, for now there are more blurry pictures of space marine scouts. I'll see if I can get some better pictures later, it's been raining like crazy all day so the light is downright terrible.



















For the fifth (leader) of the group, I'm still working on painting up an orc that will be part of the base.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

They're quite scary really! Very masculine looking.


----------



## Theik (Jun 6, 2012)

That's what I was going for. xD Fierce, scary warrior women. Hence why the wood elves didn't fit nearly as much as the demonettes.


----------



## Theik (Jun 6, 2012)

Two new pictures of my scout leader, who has beaten an orc into submission.









From the side









Same model, but showing the orc from above.


Bonus points to the first person to call out the orc's clan.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Death Skulls.

My only critique question is why blue? Why not purple (as in the Chapter's colors)?


----------



## Theik (Jun 6, 2012)

Bonus points for Dicrel for guessing the clan.

As for the question about the blue, I didn't want to use too much purple, especially not on the scouts, who don't normally use the chapter colours all that much anyway. Take for example the Ultramarines, they have the top the usual colours (which is white + purple for me, as used), but their pants are white. I decided to do the same for my scouts, using blue for their pants, for some variation in colours.


----------

